
Show HN: Water-Simulation with Real-Time Reflections and Perlin-Noise Terrain - EllipticCurve
https://github.com/MauriceGit/Water_Simulation
======
speps
This is cool to share and great achievement in getting it done, good job !

A few suggestions though :

* Detail what's new, all of those are pretty well known in video games already

* Do a DirectX implementation (having DirectX on your resume helps a lot)

* Try different lighting models to make it look better ([http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1230111](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=1230111), PDF on Google Scholar)

* Provide performance results (and hardware used to measure them)

* Fix typos in your README :)

EDIT:

* Put the video on the README

* The reflection computation must be wrong, it looks very "floaty" in the video

~~~
Udo
I agree about most of these points, but I really don't understand this one:

> _Do a DirectX implementation (having DirectX on your resume helps a lot)_

You post this as a reaction to someone doing a _Show HN_ on a Linux-based
OpenGL project. This is the equivalent of someone showing off their Python
project and you respond by suggesting they redo it in Ruby because otherwise
they might have trouble getting hired.

~~~
saganus
I read it as a plain suggestion.

Kind of like saying, "kudos for this but if you also manage to do it in
DirectX it will probably help a lot getting hired in a field that is obviously
interesting for you."

However it does look a bit of an offtopic suggestion as you point out.

~~~
EllipticCurve
That's funny, I don't even know, if I want to go that way. As of right now I
am finishing my masters degree and working part time in IT-Security and
Cryptography.

It's going to be that or computergraphics. Any suggestions, ideas or
experience anyone?

------
Udo
It's a bit offtopic, but: as a German, the german source comments amused me
slightly, and there are words in there I have never heard before as a native-
speaking programmer, such as "Datenhaltung". It never occurred to me to write
comments in German before, what's the rationale behind it?

~~~
EllipticCurve
I know, its kind of a bad style. But I happily blame university and my last
job for it (They actually advised me to just comment in german for whatever
reason...).

As of right now, I only comment in english as it should be done. But you're
getting used to it, when everyone around you writes in german and you are
supposed to do so too...

------
EllipticCurve
I also made a small video of the water-simulation:

[https://vimeo.com/151077633](https://vimeo.com/151077633)

~~~
hitekker
Not very pertinent but when I saw the middle of the water undulating, I was
hoping a sea monster would appear.

------
nitrogen
Is the water simulated in 2D or 3D?

~~~
EllipticCurve
It is in 2D, but displayed in 3D.

So basically a 2 dimensional array with height-values in it. That then
displayed as the water's surface.

------
Tinyyy
I got this error:

    
    
      scene.c:24:10: fatal error: ‘GL/glu.h' file not found

~~~
tobiaswk
You're missing missing the OpenGL Utility library. Possibly more.

~~~
Tinyyy
I’m on OS X, isn’t it included already?

Edit: I changed ‘#include <GL/glu.h>’ to ‘#include <OpenGL/glu.h>’ and it
builds now.

Edit 2: Apparently it still doesn’t work:

    
    
      programErrorMessage: ERROR: One or more attached shaders not successfully compiled

~~~
EllipticCurve
Hmmm... Can't really help you there. Are you sure, your OS and graphics card
supports OpenGL 3.3? That's really important!

------
xerophyte12932
Anybody tested the thing out?

~~~
EllipticCurve
Like clone and run or some specific tests?

